# Wagon Wheel Chandelier



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I worked on and finished the chandelier I planned on making out of a wagon wheel that Big Lots had sold earlier this spring. It was an easy project, and a how-to will be coming shortly to my site.

I think I'll buy a OTC posable plastic skellie to have seated on top of the chandelier as my "finishing touch" for this one. This should look pretty cool hanging above my salty pirates in this year's Pirate's Lair-themed shed I'm working on.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job Z! I agree, the skellies would be perfect!
Maybe a bit of cobwebs hanging from the bottom?
Just a thought!
We had those same wheels here in Ohio, and I can kick myself for putting them back......Live~N~Learn


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words and suggesting. I plan on spraying it down with the hot-glue cobwebber I plan on making this year. Of course, I've planned on making it for the past three years, so, you know... 

I was thinking of maybe making it look like the skellie is swinging from it by screwing his hands to the ceiling and screwing his feet to the wheel in such a fashion as to have the wheel pushed out from where it's hanging by the skellie's feet.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Oooooo. I like that idea of it looking like he's swinging from it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It looks great, but if you're not going to get around to building a hot glue web gun.....LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It looks great Z!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

very ol' west!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I love it! Now send it to me... you have my addy... LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Very effective - it already looks old - can't wait to see pics when you've put more touches on it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, sure... you show this after I purchase two Halloween chandeliers from QVC!

Looks great. Finishing touches will add that little something extra. 

Keep building and sharing!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice prop there! While I'm not into the whole pirate thing, I'll bet your display will be topnotch as always. Nice idea with the skelly!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

This turned out really well - great prop!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice Zombie...
yup a skelly would look good.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I really like the looks of that. Cant wait to see it with the skellie.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

looks awesome great job the skellie swinging from it would really finish it off.


----------

